# Manuals/ off topic



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been looking for a site where I could download manuals for free, for real. And I found one. Here is the site I found.

http://www.hammerwall.com/

I signed up on the site. And it seems that I can both download and upload manuals for just about anything you can think of. I found the manual I was looking for in about 2 mins. 48 pages. And no problems with add on's being in it. And no cost.

Just thought I would let you all know.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good one,okenadie !
I just signed up,too.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad I could help. I've been looking for a site like that for months.


----------

